# Fancy Cat Coffee from The House of Coffee



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

View attachment 4864


I've bought a couple of bags of this recently and I've been quite impressed. delivery was timely, and taste wise it's quite sophisticated and chocolatey. It's nothing that lovers of dark coffee would like.. probably roasted around 4 or 5 out of 10. I'm going to be buying some more I think

I also might try the Intrepid baboon coffee - which looks equally delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There don't appear to be any tasting notes on the site for the coffees. Just marketing speak of " indulgent" " no additives (?)"

" caffeine fuelled" or "perfect before a work out"...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Says the bags are pre ground too? Did you get as beans then?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah i dont like the look of any of it, like boots says, pre ground is not good!

I dont like the whole animal thing, looks like its aimed at middle aged women who drive a range rover to drop kids at school!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Yeah i dont like the look of any of it, like boots says, pre ground is not good! - It has beans options (and even green beans)
> 
> I dont like the whole animal thing, looks like its aimed at middle aged women who drive a range rover to drop kids at school! - mmmmmm


but aside from that - Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

We have a troll??


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Eh? I have just posted a review and recommendation of some beans that I tried.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes you did Noah, but to be honest there are a lot better looking roasters out there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

Well yeah but I just fancied something a bit different. It's not all about who has the best website, freshest coffee and everything like that. It's about taste and this one is decent. I've been using it at work.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Well yeah but I just fancied something a bit different. It's not all about who has the best website, freshest coffee and everything like that. It's about taste and this one is decent. I've been using it at work.


It is about fresh coffee though , it really is..

You like it that's all good but next time post a little more detail

Like it's pre ground etc , stop me wasting my time looking at the site and giving them hits

Personally I'd like some decent tasting notes about a coffee I'm going to buy not really poor marketing speak and a picture of a cat in a hat.

That's where we differ though I guess


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> Eh? I have just posted a review and recommendation of some beans that I tried.


Yes you did Noah... You have also posted about, building a wal that would withstand a nuclear explosionl, cats hiding in bushes, cats "sitting" on your lawn, decaffeinating coffee by mixing with benzine, and **ck knows how much more b*llocks.

So I (possibly rashly) jumped to the conclusion that posting about Rampant Rabbits, Frolicking Flamingos was another "laugh".

I am still not 100% convinced but on the off chance - I hope you enjoy your newly discovered animal coffee.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

In case you are wondering it has the following tasting notes:-

Chocolate, Caramel, Sweet, Toffee, Treacle, Sponge, Apple Tart, Custard, Syrup and Porridge

It looks colour wise like some of the following coffees:-

Rave Signature, Has Bean Jabberwocky, and ASDA Guatamela blend. As I said before around a medium blend.

I did 16g in and 64g out in 27 seconds in my espresso machine.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hang on a minute!!!

You hate cats (Noah)?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> In case you are wondering it has the following tasting notes:-
> 
> Chocolate, Caramel, Sweet, Toffee, Treacle, Sponge, Apple Tart, Custard, Syrup and Porridge
> 
> ...


Please make a mod so i can delete his account?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hang on a minute!!!
> 
> You hate cats (Noah)?


Alas *hangs head in shame* when I say that I bought it - my friends at work bought me it as a joke. Partly because of the calendar I have on my wall, which is a cat calendar with offensive words written all over each and every month in black permanent marker pen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry i apologise

Ive realised ve made a massive error

Sorry to all

Its a cat in a bath , not a cat in a hat...on the packet

What a noob i am .....

16 into 64g , i didn't need the Ek for coffee shots just this coffee and Noah....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm still new to all of this remember. That's why I am here to learn, and it's really helping. I'm getting better.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah he is getting tiresome now!


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I don't have experience of house of coffee but I do know they are a well established roasting business. I've also had a look and all products including these are available as whole bean, and it looks like they roast fresh.

There is the odd angry squirrel fitness thing, which is very odd to be fair, but as a roaster they have some nice beans in the single origin section, and we can't blame a roaster for trying out a marketing strategy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

flibble said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have experience of house of coffee but I do know they are a well established roasting business. I've also had a look and all products including these are available as whole bean, and it looks like they roast fresh.
> 
> There is the odd angry squirrel fitness thing, which is very odd to be fair, but as a roaster they have some nice beans in the single origin section, and we can't blame a roaster for trying out a marketing strategy!


Ok if whole bean can get got the that's better

Not convinced by the drink coffee before a work out strategy thing ...

Still think ill pass on this


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lets stop feeding the Troll topics and this is likely to stop...

Noah, this is trolling through and through. Although its much better trolling than some of your previous posts, admittedly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

To be fair i just had another look and they do offer whole bean, but the branding still doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> To be fair i just had another look and they do offer whole bean, but the branding still doesn't cut it for me.


It's about the quality of the bean though. You can't not buy beans because the packaging isn't very good. Other roasters have bad packaging as well, and they get good reviews on here. If you want to know which ones PM me because of forum sponsorship issues.

I honestly think these are a good bean. Happy to send you some Froggy if you want to try a couple? Or you could come to the bbq at the weekend and i'll make you an espresso or two. Up to you.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Ideal opportunity for Froggy to check it out...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noah, sad to say i will be away with my wife this weekend.

But thank you for the offer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noah&theBean said:


> It's about the quality of the bean though. You can't not buy beans because the packaging isn't very good. Other roasters have bad packaging as well, and they get good reviews on here. If you want to know which ones PM me because of forum sponsorship issues.
> 
> I honestly think these are a good bean. Happy to send you some Froggy if you want to try a couple? Or you could come to the bbq at the weekend and i'll make you an espresso or two. Up to you.


Anyone can recommend beans from any supplier ( sponsored or not )

Unless it's your company of course

Apart from cap crap stuff ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyone can recommend beans from any supplier ( sponsored or not )
> 
> Unless it's your company of course
> 
> Apart from cap crap stuff ....


Lavazza?

13 turds


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do they do a decaff. LOL


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I think this is the line that made my mind up....



Noah&theBean said:


> it has the following tasting notes:- Custard, Syrup and Porridge


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

not so much the custard - I mean to say, creamy i guess. But the syrupy porridge thing is definitely in there, with a bit of jam as well.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Noah, sad to say i will be away with my wife this weekend.
> 
> But thank you for the offer.


Awww, go on


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't want to impose myself or anything but if you are coming to Yorkshire? I would be happy to come meet you and the wife and maybe you could both try it out. We could maybe even go for a walk, and some lunch. All up to you of course.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol froggy is being stalked .....

Think we should start a petition up and make this happen .....


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> I don't want to impose myself or anything but if you are coming to Yorkshire? I would be happy to come meet you and the wife and maybe you could both try it out. We could maybe even go for a walk, and some lunch. All up to you of course.


Froggy (and wife) would be the lunch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

All jokes aside we are becoming quite good friends. PM'd a couple of times tonight and stuff, he's only not coming to my BBQ this weekend because he's going away. Seems like a nice lad. Obviously, I am speaking for Froggy here when I say this but knowing him I dont think he will mind.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Froggy beware that you don't end up in the footings of the Yorkshire Cat Wall poisoned by benzene


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am concerned!

Deeply...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't stop reading this stuff







it's becoming a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

He he.... Noah loves Froggy!!

I can picture you two boys on your nice walk together (Froggy running at full pelt screaming for help with Noah in pursuit.... "Try my Fancy Cat you mother" )

Is this you Noah?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I like Noah, he's a credit to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Walter Sobchak said:


> I like Noah, he's a credit to the forum.


Thank you! How are you today? Have you had any coffee? I've just had a cup of Signature from Rave. Was delicious! Going for a bike ride now though.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> Thank you! How are you today? Have you had any coffee? I've just had a cup of Signature from Rave. Was delicious! Going for a bike ride now though.


I'm good thanks, you? Yes I've had a couple cups of Poblando Espresso blend.

http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk/product/poblado-espresso-blend/

It's quite nice, maybe a little too dark a roast for me to buy again though, and I've just opened a kg of Rave fudge!


----------

